# Anyone else have CDT/DTs up and awake from brumation?



## ascott (Mar 21, 2012)

Just being my nosey self  anyone else have awaken sleeping beauties?


----------



## Laura (Mar 21, 2012)

yep.. mine has been up and down.. but was sunning today.. the weather has been up and down as well!
he drank, but I dont think he ate yet.. thats fine. cuz its still cool.. weight feels good.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 21, 2012)

I can neither confirm nor deny whether or not my CDT may or may not be up yet, in fact I can not confirm or deny whether or not I have one.


----------



## ascott (Mar 21, 2012)

Laura....very good....the guys here drank and sunned and have been eating on and off....

Captain....LOL


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 21, 2012)

Most of mine are up ... I got the others up yesterday.  Just a couple box turtles and 2 russians still need to be dug up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2012)

I did something different with mine this year. In the past I've always boxed them up in shredded newspaper and placed the boxes in non-working chest-type freezers for the winter. This winter I added a bunch of leaves to their outdoor house, placed the tortoises in the house, added more leaves over the tops of the tortoises and blocked the door so they couldn't get out. Their outside house is water proof and in a protected area. 

A couple weeks ago I unblocked the door. Three days ago the male came out on his own. Then, of course, it rained like hell and I had to block him back inside.


----------



## ascott (Mar 21, 2012)

Kimber ....how do they look? Good weight and alert, for coming out of sleep that is..

Yvonne....I had all the guys up and they were out for just short of two weeks...then this last weekend had to pull them all back in because the temps dropped so low mixed with the rain and snow it just was a bit too cold for my comfort level...lol...they have been back out during the entire day yesterday and today but back in at night because too darn cold....word is after the cold spell coming at the end of this weekend that it should actually become spring weather...lol...we will see, huh?


----------



## azkeyrealtor (Mar 21, 2012)

Our Sonoran Desert Tortoise woke up on his own a week ago. HE ate a little grass and stays pretty close to his burrow. A few days ago.. .the lil knicker... he tapped his lil nose on our sliding glass door to come in!! He remembered!!! He came for a few minutes... I gave him a nice soak in warm water... dried him off and put him right near his outside burrow where he crawled back into!


----------



## ascott (Mar 22, 2012)

> Our Sonoran Desert Tortoise woke up on his own a week ago. HE ate a little grass and stays pretty close to his burrow. A few days ago.. .the lil knicker... he tapped his lil nose on our sliding glass door to come in!! He remembered!!! He came for a few minutes... I gave him a nice soak in warm water... dried him off and put him right near his outside burrow where he crawled back into!



They are awesome for sure...glad to hear all good


----------



## Shelly (Mar 22, 2012)

Brought mine out about a month ago.


----------



## taxi1950 (May 3, 2012)

Mine woke up about 10 days ago, gave him big soak and he cruising outside now. The cold weathers got him holed up under my tool bench. But he is eating well.


----------



## MikeCow1 (May 3, 2012)

Mine have been up and cruising around for several weeks now


----------

